# My wife nailed it!



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Texas Flyfishers had an outing today at Damon 7 Lakes. Fishing was a bit tough but we all had fun. My wife was casting her 3 weight a couple lakes over from me when she starts yelling. I figure she got a decent fish and was excited. One of my buddies goes to help her out. Later they show me the photo. Wow! About a 7# bass...on a 3 weight!!! The fish was recently post-spawn. Gotta wonder what she weighed a few days ago. Maybe the wife needs to teach me a thing or two!!

What's even stranger is Tracy was using a reverse green weenie, a _sheepshead_ fly!!!

I'll have a photo later. It's on my buddy's camera and he hasn't sent it to us yet.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thumbs up, good for her, had to be a battle on a 3wt


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Here she is with her fish. Yeah, I am proud of her!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice bass.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's very cool, congrats to her on a very fine fish!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That must have been a thrill. Way to go!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Solid


----------

